# Bringing a nanny to Germany



## kmarrocco

Hello,
My wife and I are moving to Germany for a 2 year assignment (her job). I am also looking for work and we are considering taking a nanny with us to watch the kids. Does anybody know what is required to get the right paperwork to bring a nanny along? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ALKB

kmarrocco said:


> Hello,
> My wife and I are moving to Germany for a 2 year assignment (her job). I am also looking for work and we are considering taking a nanny with us to watch the kids. Does anybody know what is required to get the right paperwork to bring a nanny along? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello and welcome 

Unfortunately, there is no visa category for domestic help, as this is not exactly a job that could not be filled by a German or settled person.

A posibility would be to bring a nanny on an au pair visa but she has to meet certain requirements such as age and speaking a different mother tongue than her host family.

There are exceptions for dplomatic staff but unless your wife is with the Embassy I don´t see how you could bring a nanny with you.

Depending on where you are going to live in Germany there are bilingual or English medium day cares (Kindergarten means day care in German, while the American 'Kindergarten' is Vorschule=pre school) available, especially in the bigger cities. You also have the possibility to contract a day nanny (Tagesmutter) or hire an au pair but careful, an au pair cannot work full time!

Good luck with the move!

EDIT: There might be a slight chance for bringing a nanny if you can prove that the nanny has already worked for your family for more than a year and that you as her employer have paid all the relevant duties and taxes, such as social security, health insurance, etc. I still wouldn´t get my hopes up.


----------



## CWG

kmarrocco said:


> Hello,
> My wife and I are moving to Germany for a 2 year assignment (her job). I am also looking for work and we are considering taking a nanny with us to watch the kids. Does anybody know what is required to get the right paperwork to bring a nanny along? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there, I was reading this thread - I realize it was a long time ago, but I am interested to know what the result was - were you able to take your nanny to Dubai?


----------



## ALKB

OP was asking about Germany, not Dubai.


----------



## milstar

kmarrocco said:


> Hello,
> My wife and I are moving to Germany for a 2 year assignment (her job). I am also looking for work and we are considering taking a nanny with us to watch the kids. Does anybody know what is required to get the right paperwork to bring a nanny along? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


may i have an update on whether you were able to take your nanny to germany?


----------



## Nononymous

milstar said:


> may i have an update on whether you were able to take your nanny to germany?


The original post was made in 2012.


----------

